# Pregnant and in contact with slap cheek! Very worried



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if I could have some advice please? I am a teacher and have been in school this morning but have found out that there is slap cheek, scarlet fever and chickenpox in the class! I am 7 weeks pregnant and am now really worried that I have been in contact with these children albeit only for a morning.  I have come home now and told school I won't be going back for the time being. I'm just wondering if you have got any advice please or reassurance? It would be much appreciated, thank you!  

Emma x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi elw. 

Re the slapped cheek. Info from NHS is 


See your GP or midwife as soon as possible if you’re pregnant and you think you’ve come into contact with parvovirus B19. You should do this whether you develop a rash or not. There’s no routine screening test for parvovirus B19 in pregnancy.
Your GP will do a blood test to check if you have antibodies to the virus from a current or previous infection.
If you test positive for parvovirus B19 in your first 20 weeks of pregnancy, you will have ultrasound scans throughout your pregnancy to monitor your baby. 

Re the scarlet fever - There is no evidence that catching scarlet fever during your pregnancy will put your baby at risk.

Re the chicken pox It can cause complications both for the pregnant woman and the unborn baby. However, the risk of complications is low. 

Seek advice from your GP or midwife immediately if you’re pregnant and:
you think you may have chickenpox
you know that you haven’t had chickenpox or you’re not sure, and you’ve been near someone with chickenpox (even if you have no rash or other symptoms)

Risks are low for all. Lots of teachers come into contact with these conditions. Try not to worry. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Kaz,

Thank you very much for getting back to me!  

I made an appointment at my gp as I couldn't settle. I saw the nurse practitioner but she said she wouldn't do the blood test even though I asked if this was possible. She said just try not to worry about it and that if I did develop any symptoms to go to the hospital. I do feel I would like the blood test just to put my mind at ease (hopefully) as I have no idea if I have previously had this virus or not, so will make another appointment with the gp next week to see if the Dr will agree instead. 

Thanks for the info regarding the other things too! I'm sure I've had chickenpox so hopefully I can stop worrying about that. 

Feel I want to wrap myself in bubble wrap every time I go in! Either that or may just have to avoid school at all costs for the next 8 months!   

Thanks once again for the advice!

Emma xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bring a teacher you likely to be immune to chicken pox and also possibly slap cheek. 

Have you had any contact from your midwife yet? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

No I haven't yet. I'm not even sure when that's meant to be?? All's still feels so surreal at the mo but in a lovely way   I handed the form in from my fertility clinic to the Drs last week so maybe I'll here in the next few weeks. 

Thank you,

Emma xxx


----------

